# AQ online



## QC (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/te...nline-news-site-in-english-20100701-zoz5.html

*Al-Qaeda to launch online news site in English*

Al-Qaeda is preparing to launch its first online propaganda newspaper in English, a move that could help the terror group recruit inside the US and Europe.

The group has begun promoting the paper, called Inspire, with animated online graphics promising a "special gift to the Islamic nation".

Counterterrorism officials and terror analysts say it will be run by al-Qaeda's branch in Yemen, which has been linked to the failed Christmas Day bombing attempt of a US-bound airliner.

The launch suggests that, as al-Qaeda's core has been weakened by CIA drone airstrikes, the group hopes to broaden its reach inside the US, where officials have seen a spate of homegrown terrorists.

The new publication "is clearly intended for the aspiring jihadist in the US or UK who may be the next Fort Hood murderer or Times Square bomber", Bruce Riedel, a Brookings Institution scholar and former CIA officer, said.

At the heart of that effort is Anwar al-Awlaki, a radical US-born cleric now living in Yemen. Authorities say his online sermons, in English, have inspired several recent terrorist plots in the United States. Al-Qaeda's advertisement says al-Awlaki will contribute to the first issue.

Until now, al-Qaeda has relied on Arabic websites to carry its message. Now it appears to be capitalising on its recent success recruiting inside the US.

Using propaganda on the internet, the terrorist group has been able to attract Americans such as Bryant Neal Vinas and Najibullah Zazi, two admitted al-Qaeda terrorists. Both were radicalised in New York and travelled to Pakistan to join the fight against the US.

In a recent terrorism case in New Jersey, prosecutors say two US citizens watched al-Awlaki's videos on their cell phones and took inspiration in his call for smaller, single acts of terrorism.

The newspaper's launch was first reported by Fox News.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 1, 2010)

Bomb their servers.


----------



## QC (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder how long it will last


----------



## JollyGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

Rapid said:


> Bomb their servers.


 
X2 !


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 1, 2010)

Ha ha ha no fucking way am I visiting that site.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 1, 2010)

Derka Derka Mohammed Jihad!


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 1, 2010)

I wish American people gave a shit about all of this as much as they do iphones, Movie stars and TV shows. It's way past due for kicking whole sale ass and in a completly non-politicly correct manner. Atleast Gary Faulkner gave a shit enough to go DO something.


----------



## Bellona (Jul 1, 2010)

SoloKing said:


> I wish American people gave a shit about all of this as much as they do iphones, Movie stars and TV shows.


 

Plus a million!  I could not have said that any better.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 1, 2010)

SoloKing said:


> I wish American people gave a shit about all of this as much as they do iphones, Movie stars and TV shows. It's way past due for kicking whole sale ass and in a completly non-politicly correct manner. Atleast Gary Faulkner gave a shit enough to go DO something.


 

There was a short period of time they did, only 1 senator voter not to go to war, but as time went on the politicians forgot so did a lot people. 

Not everyone has forgotten.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 1, 2010)

Apparently one of the features is actually called "How to Make A Bomb in the Kitchen of Your Mom".  All jokes about my kitchen aside, this was reported in the Daily Mail.  Link to story here


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2010)

Rapid said:


> Bomb their servers.


 
Absolutely, it's a legitimate target.


----------



## QC (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a sneaking feeling, only a little one mind you, that this may draw the crabs. :cool:


----------



## Swill (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope they have a message board. Think of all the fun we could have. Where's B5R when you need him?


----------



## EverSoLost (Jul 5, 2010)

Fuck that, DOS or Brute Force Attack anyone?  :)

I'll bet we can bring it down pretty quickly....


----------



## JBS (Jul 5, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!


These guys are serious:  They now have their first website up, and it even has background music:

*http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh*


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 5, 2010)

View attachment 12525


----------



## AWP (Jul 5, 2010)

Ceiling jihadist is watching you masturbate.

I can has fatwa?

Everytime you masturbate, Allah stones a kitten.


...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 5, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> .
> 
> I can has fatwa?
> 
> ...



That is my fav...LOL..BRB!


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2010)

....View attachment 12529


----------



## QC (Jul 5, 2010)

MOUNT UP!


----------



## car (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeeee-had!


----------



## QC (Jul 6, 2010)

Reminds me of my favourite C&W song, You Ain't Nothin' But A SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYITE!


----------



## Nasty (Jul 13, 2010)

The link

http://www.flashpoint-intel.com/upload/yemen/inspire1.pdf

I learned a good deal of....?


----------



## EverSoLost (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh good............


----------

